
New Analysis Details 'Aggressive' Tax Dodging of Silicon Valley Giants - benologist
https://www.commondreams.org/news/2019/12/02/new-analysis-details-aggressive-tax-dodging-six-silicon-valley-giants-totaling-over
======
dickeytk
Sorry for being pendantic, but

    
    
       s/Silicon Valley/Tech/

